# Mud puppy



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

hi all

here my new mud puppy (necturus maculosus), saved from a pet shop.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks huge...how big is it?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

about 1' , but is very thin, because it was in very poor conditions in the pet shop. but now is eating like a pig


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> about 1' , but is very thin, because it was in very poor conditions in the pet shop. but now is eating like a pig
> [snapback]818991[/snapback]​


That's a great closeup...looks like a monster.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nice man. Those things live forever! Great for bass fishing when they are small <--i know sounds bad


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

What the heck. Looks pretty cool. Ive never seen or heard of these things.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

What a beautiful moster







Legal???


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wicked pick up!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

elduro said:


> What a beautiful moster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saludos! Si ya son legales


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks all!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yes they are legal their native. ....


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------

